# I've lost my mind! Meet number7!



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok I've lost my mind...may need to be committed. My dream dog before Maltese was a Newfie and I had a client come in with a rescue pyrenees a few weeks ago and they were in such a horrible situation and needed to get out. Well she told me there was a whole new litter that needed rescuing also. Being a close cousin to the newfie, My defenses became weak and Joe and I took an hour trip down south and we left with 2! No we r not keeping both but just couldn't leave him behind. The white one is the girl and the brown is the boy. The mother is all Pyrenees and dad is mostly pyrenees. Huey r around 7weeks old and are just too cute. They had a nice parasite load that I'm treating but otherwise r good. Having a hard time coming up with a name... Don't want a p name and nothing real common. Ne ideas?










Other pics here:
pyrenees_mix_pups Photo Gallery by ladymontava at pbase.com


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jaimie,

How in a million years could ANYONE resist that adroable face?!!! Someday you'll have to explain why/how you went from wanting a Newfie to wanting a Malt. LOL

No name suggestions, please they're sooooooooooooooooooooo darn cute. Have you decided if you're keeping the girl or the boy?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Keeping the girl


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How about naming her _Mommy Lost Her Mind_ :smtease: Jaimie? But how can I blame you? They are out of this world in those pictures.:wub::wub: I love the shots of both together. Awwwww! :heart: I know you said no P's but I was thinking Penelope the minute I saw her, or Penny for short like your Lucky Penny. . She looks to me like she has an old soul even though she's a young pup. It's those eyes. Some others when I look at her picture

Alyssa
Abigail
Bridgette
Lila
Courtney


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

How adorable!!! Definitely would be hard to resist. I'm glad you rescued both!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well let's think about this. You've got a giant huggable puppy....

ummmm...thinking.....thinking.....


I'm thinkging big.....like maybe Queen Latifa? 

Guess I need more time....do we have some time???

what are you thinking???


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

lol...yep! You've gone and completely lost your mind! But I can see why. They are soooooo cute! I don't know how you do it. 3 is keeping me hopping! I'm not the best at names but she looks like an Audrey to me. But that's not really something different. I'll keep thinking. Congrats!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

My brother has a very similiar looking dog and her name is Pheobe. Congrats:chili:She is beautiful:wub:.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats! She looks very elegant to me. Perhaps a nice elegant French name, since she's a Pyrenees. I love those dogs. So sweet and gentle.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I saw your album and they look so sweet together. Are you sure you don't want to keep both!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yup, Jamie.. you have lost your mind.... it's 'gone' to one of the sweetest faces I've seen........... so who can blame you!!LOL 
You must keep us updated!... if you ever have the time!!!LOL


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Jaimie I hate to tell you this dear but you lost your mind a long time ago. :HistericalSmiley: Sorry, I couldn't resist that. Now on to the business at hand.
I don't blame you one bit. How could you leave them there. Any idea where the boy is going? How you ever decided between them is beyond me. Names, hmm, I have to think. I'll get back to you.

Crystal's suggestion of Audrey reminded me of a name I always loved: Aubrey/Aubree/Aubrie. She looks like an Aubrey to me. 
I've always loved Annie (as in Little Orphan?) & named my last cat Annie. I know it's not different. It means grace/favour.
I also love Dafne/Daphne.
That's it for me. Good luck.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, gosh, they are BOTH absolutely adorable, Jaimie!!! :wub::wub:

So, since you have already lost your mind ... you might as well, keep both of them.  Besides ... I have a name for the boy. Jecky. Years ago I had a beautiful black Lab named Jecky. I just thought I would share that ... because it is not a more common name. 

I'd have to think about a girls name. She is beautiful! Oh, how about Beauty?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Carnie?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are just so adorable...I say keep both!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

donnad said:


> They are just so adorable...I say keep both!


Me, too. Keep them both!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep Sher, that is what I am thinking......She should keep both of them!!! :chili:How about this Jaimie........Finn for the boy and Madison (Maddy) for the girl~~~Darling babies, soulful eyes!!!:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have a great name for your precious little girl......... JoJaim :wub: after mommy and daddy:tender:


Just think you could keep both of the and have a Joe and a Jaimie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I just did a really quick search on Pyrenees plants and found this.

"The spring months of June and July are a spectacular festival of wild flowers in the central Pyrenees. The pastures and mountainsides are completely carpeted with purple Pyrenean irises, wild blue aquilegia, indigo blue gentians, giant yellow gentians, maroon fritillaries, pink orchids, white asphodels, white Pyrenean buttercups and scented narcissi, and tiny clusters of pink saxifrage and thyme. There are several uniquely Pyrenean species such as the Pyrenean saxifrage, the Pyrenean iris, the Pyrenean blue thistle, and the ramonda."

So what about Iris?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

They are adorable!!!! I am wondering quietly to myself if you aren't building an Arc somewhere and you intent to fill it with 2 of every animal??!?!??

I dont have any name suggestions - but they are both cute!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Someone suggested "Annie" and that' really cute.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't know why, but I'm thinking Veronica! lol and I have no idea if that's even spelled right..


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh wow... she's adorable! 

For names how about:

Lola
Stella
Gwen
Abigail

Good luck with that beautiful baby!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Yep Sher, that is what I am thinking......She should keep both of them!!! :chili:How about this Jaimie........Finn for the boy and Madison (Maddy) for the girl~~~Darling babies, soulful eyes!!!:wub:


I love both Madison (Maddy) and Finn. :wub:

So, Jaimie, there you go ... names for both of them! :wub::wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would call her Finale` and pray it stands for no more. LOL Jaimie you're going to be known as that dog lady
in Bossier.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She's beautiful!! I don't know how you do it - I'm at wit's end sometimes with 2! But I don't think I could resist that face either!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Yelp, another lost mind! I have my hands full with 3! Those pups are so cute and I can completely understand having a weak moment. Does the boy have a home yet? 
So far some cute names have been mentioned. I love the name Sookie, I'm a big Tru Blood fan and regret not naming Emy that.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats to you & your fam!
Her picture is very sweet.
Maybe her perfect name will come to you in a dream!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG you are beyond NUTS! LOL

But...they are beautiful little ones...the girl is really pretty with her coloring. 

I vote for Iris, I think it's more unique but not "weird". Luna is a beautiful name, also.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She reminds me of Nana,the Newfie from Peter Pan,the Darling children's nanny.
I love the last picture of the puppy on her belly,w/ her bum pointing at you...
You can nickname her Nana Banana.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Dear Dr. Jaime, She looks like a Batavia to me. In know time she will be herding your malts. Congratulations!
Vicki


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

k/c mom said:


> I saw your album and they look so sweet together. Are you sure you don't want to keep both!


My thoughts exactly! :w00t: 

They're really beautiful! I know this is a maltese forum but I like seeing pictures of everyone's other dogs too! How big will they get?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

They are cute. They are good dogs.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They are so beautiful :wub: :wub: I only have one and would like another but am concerned....... yes you are officially crazy. LOL. so much love in one house though.

For some reason I am thinking of A's Ami, Amelie, Annie.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:w00t:WOW!!! a huge Congratulations to you ... you sure have your hands full :wub: what a cutie pie

hugs
Kat


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

How absolutely gorgeous!

Ok, "Odin" for the boy
"Darla" for the girl


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wowwww!!!! Congratulations, Jaimie!! She is precious! If I could handle 7, I would get 7 dogs too!! What is better than a dog? NOTHING!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg , i didnt know u had so many dogs but hey ! who could resist those puppies look soo darn cute ,, ooo i wanna hug them...

i like these ...
girl- carly, bella, penny, leilani, jayla 
boy-mason,denim,levi


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:w00t: #7??????? Oh WOW, I don't know how you manage. Very cute puppies. Congrats.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

They're beautiful. I don't think I could have left them behind either. How about Lucy and Ricky


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwwww! adorable!!

How about:

Jess
Penny
Abi
Lucy
Lilah
Willow
Harley


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I just did a really quick search on Pyrenees plants and found this.
> 
> "The spring months of June and July are a spectacular festival of wild flowers in the central Pyrenees. The pastures and mountainsides are completely carpeted with purple Pyrenean irises, wild blue aquilegia, indigo blue gentians, giant yellow gentians, maroon fritillaries, pink orchids, white asphodels, white Pyrenean buttercups and scented narcissi, and tiny clusters of pink saxifrage and thyme. There are several uniquely Pyrenean species such as the Pyrenean saxifrage, the Pyrenean iris, the Pyrenean blue thistle, and the ramonda."
> 
> So what about Iris?



Ooooh I love Iris. I love the flower and the name. You could get her blue contacts. 
So how's it going with the decision Jaimie? AND are you keeping both of them? If not, where is the boy going? Questions, questions.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

7 fluffy bundles of love,I can't think of a better way to loose your mind....
Our highest number was 11 dogs,3 cats 2 skunks.... yeah and we only had one skin kid.... We had 3 foster dogs too,on top of the 11 that were ours....


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

ohh those pictures are gorgeous. what sweet little baby-faces. awwhhh, can't blame you, that she is joining your gang.

I wish I could one day just be inconsequent and grab a second baby for heini to have a dogmate one day.


HEIDI would be my name-suggestion


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Can't you just keep the both of them? What's one more dog LOL?! They are adorable!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

They're adorable! What's one more cuddly face to add to your fluffy family?
Congratulations!

I like the idea of a French name...


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, congrats on your number 7!!:chili::chili:
how about Spanky:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

HEINI said:


> ohh those pictures are gorgeous. what sweet little baby-faces. awwhhh, can't blame you, that she is joining your gang.
> 
> I wish I could one day just be inconsequent and grab a second baby for heini to have a dogmate one day.
> 
> ...


Heidi is a great name, too!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Jaimie the babies are both gorgeous, so soft and cuddly, looking and so pretty. The pictures are lovely.
The little girl reminds me of creamy nougat which is a delicious creamy taffy, so yummy.
The little boy brings caramel fudge to my mind, yummy too.
I sure don't know how you manage, but then there must be a lot of love to go around in your house, surely enough for both those adorable little souls, c'mon Jaimie you can do it, keep them together, just think it's double the sweetness.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

She looks like a "Buttercup" to me.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations, I think!! I don't know how you manage, but you such do have a beautiful family of fluffs. Enjoy!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

congrats, that is one beautiful pup :thumbsup:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, she is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Still no name yet...trying to get hubby to pick. The boy went to a possible home today. She is doing a trial to see how her 2dogs like him. She is one of our receptionist so he won't be too far and I will get to see him.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

cute, cute cute.....the name Lucy comes to mind. Congratulations to the new mama.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh I think she is just gorgeous 

I just love those soft eyes, they would melt anyone's heart !

I love another P name ....Petunia


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm speechless. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

They are both gorgeous, holey moley! How big do they get? What beautiful faces..congratulations! I love the name Happy Jack for the boy and Betsy for the girl. There are so many more I can think of, but I'll let someone else suggest some. SEVEN!!!!! :you rock:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:faint:

but seriously she is too cute :wub: congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope you have a job for that girl. They do like to work. How about Rachel, Ruby, Priscilla,


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Hubby finally came up with a name  her name is Meeka. thanks for all ur suggestions..it was a difficult task! she is doing great and her brother is doing good in his home


----------



## Mari B (Oct 29, 2007)

How Adorable!

I just have to clarify, are you saying you now have 7 dogs? I'm thinking of adding a 4th and wondering if I'm crazy. Do you ever get to go to the movies or take a vacation? 

As for names:

Betty
Audra
Mabel
Greta

I'm from the land of many Scandinavians and we love a _big boned_ girl!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Meeka welcome to the family precious one:wub: My bil's had a dog with that name. I alwyas loved it


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Welcome Meeka....we can't wait to hear all about you!!!:wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

A pretty name for such a beautiful little girl :wub: Hubby sure picked a lovely name for her, very fitting :aktion033:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

that name fits her nicely!!:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome little Meeka....you're mommy's gonna have to get a wide angle lense for her camera in order to get a family pic. :HistericalSmiley:

Jaimie, can you give me an update on how that tiny little Havanese pup is doing? It's been a while, but i still think about him every once in a while.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

The A Team said:


> Welcome little Meeka....you're mommy's gonna have to get a wide angle lense for her camera in order to get a family pic. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Jaimie, can you give me an update on how that tiny little Havanese pup is doing? It's been a while, but i still think about him every once in a while.


 he went to an exvet assistant's inlaws. last i heard he is the prince of the house. he is now around 10lbs so wasnt as small as expected.

i will start a new thread on meeka


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Meeka, I love it Jaimie. I'm so glad her brother went to a good home too. I hope it works out for him also. 
Welcome little (for now) Meeka.:wub:


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Hee Hee well Jaimie...how about going for 12!! It's cheaper by the dozen!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Do they all sleep on the bed!!:chili::chili::chili:

I'd love to see feeding time in your place!!!

lol lol


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under'


----------

